# Newbie from Tenn with a problem



## rtiedt (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi fellas,I'm a shop owner and can work on pretty much any car out there,but have very little to no experience with tractors.I have a international 424 with 3pt lift problem.It works fine except I dont think its strong enough.I have a few horses and when I set out round bails it wont lift them.It will start to lift them but when it starts to come off of the ground it just stops.IT doesnt even lift the front end.You can raise the rpm and it comes a little higher but never completely off of the ground.Could it be a weak pump or some other issue.Any help would be appreciated.Thanks in advance


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I found this (its an internal "filter", located in the "rear-end' housing,...sitting on the seat its right below your right side. You have to pull it out, by removing the hose and then pulling the steel fitting out.. I also found they had some issues with it not working right after the service I believe it was because of air getting into the system.. Maybe some other more knowledgeable members can weigh in on this..


----------



## majoday (Mar 10, 2013)

How did you finally fix this?


----------

